# Suggestions for favorite British foods and snacks



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 15, 2008)

What started with my thread looking for Mustard Pickles led me to the website JollyGrub.com that sells British foods and all sorts of goodies. Before I place my order I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for some British goodies I should try? Is there something that you'd recommend that you just love or a favorite food or snack you have? I'd love to hear reviews of food from people who have actually tried them.
So far I'm getting the Mustard Pickles and probably the Sticky Toffee because that's one of the things that inspired Haagen Dazs Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream. I'm also checking out some of the chocolates but they all look so good I don't know which ones to choose!
I don't (and can't!) spend a ton of money but I would like to try some new things. 
So, what do you suggest? :eat2:


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Babe

For me theres a few things that are essentially English...

The first one is Marmite - but like the advertising slogan goes 'You either love it or you hate it' Its a dark brown, sticky spread and it can be put on bread and butter or (my favourite) toast and butter. You only need the thinnest scraping, maybe half a teaspoon per slice but it tastes like nothing else. It's intensely savoury, salty, almost meaty (but its vegetarian) and unique. You can also cook with it and I quite often put a spoonful into gravies or beef dishes. If you try it do let me know what you think!

The second one - McVities Chocolate HobNobs. They're crisp oaty biscuits (What we call Biscuits anyway!) with a thin coating of chocolate. Just yummy...

The third - Cadburys Dairy Milk Chocolate. It's what we were all raised on over here and I love the taste. If you were bought up on Hersheys though then you might not like it... I cant explain the difference but there definitely is one.

Obviously though you'll need to wash that down with a nice cup of tea. I didn't need to tell you that though I'm sure 

Hope that helps!
Tracey xx


----------



## Brenda (Aug 17, 2008)

The Cadbury Curly Wurl's are delicious. 

Brenda


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't know if they have these on this website but I would do anything to tickle my taste buds with some walkers sensations crisp!


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 17, 2008)

cadbury flake bars & jaffa cakes.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 18, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> I don't know if they have these on this website but I would do anything to tickle my taste buds with some walkers sensations crisp!



OOh have you tried my very favourite sensations - Caramelised onion and sweet balsamic vinegar flavour? - *swoon*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok, you definately need a box of PG Tips....I love that tea....and to go with it a nice big stash of Jaffa Cakes...oh my god those things are amazing and Cadbury's 'Snack' they are stunning! Yum Yum!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Jersey, I don't know what kind of things you like.. other than picallili lol, but here is my list of very British good things, from that site. (yes I looked through the whole thing!)

Fentiman's Dandelion & Burdock - a traditional northern English drink, which I LOVE! It's carbonated and has a distinctive flavour, a little like root beer, a little like cola, but I think nicer than either. 

Traditional Oatcakes - these are great if you like to do low GI, or are diabetic, heck theyre good anyway! Theyre thin and great to put butter and pate or cheese on. 

Tiptree Lemon Curd - mmmmmmmmmm! Creamy, lemony goodness for in tarts or even in a sandwich. 

Branston Pickle - small chunks (sandwich) - nice dark pickly sauce, very good on toast and cheese (grilled cheese), cheese sandwiches, ham, or any other sandwich meat. 

Gentleman's Relish (listed as Pater Peperium) - this is a really old fashioned item. It's a small pot of anchovy sandwich paste, it's great spread VERY very sparingly on hot, buttered toast. It's salty deliciousness!

Rose's Lime Marmalade - my very favourite marmalade, so tangy limey! It looks lovely too and comes in such a pretty jar 

Walkers nonsuch Brazilnut toffee - very chewy good creamy toffee with chunks of brazilnut in it - *drool*

Cadbury's Picnic bar - wafer, caramel, peanuts and raisins covered with chocolate - one of my fave sweet/savoury things

Cadbury's Flake - I find this much nicer than ordinary chocolate, its so light and crumbly and different.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 18, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok, you definately need a box of PG Tips....I love that tea....and to go with it a nice big stash of Jaffa Cakes...oh my god those things are amazing and Cadbury's 'Snack' they are stunning! Yum Yum!



eek I hate PG tips! I remember being in Blackpool one year and could only find it wherever i went. Dark orange cups of tea, so strong you could tap dance on it  Im definitely a tea wimp, I like it pale beige, lol.


----------



## JohnWylde (Aug 18, 2008)

Nope - only Roast Chicken with Lemon and Thyme - cos I took em over!

John w




Ruby Ripples said:


> OOh have you tried my very favourite sensations - Caramelised onion and sweet balsamic vinegar flavour? - *swoon*


----------



## JohnWylde (Aug 18, 2008)

Ruby - you sound like an Earl Grey girl - so refined and delicate!

PG tips is only strong if you leave it in too long.

John W



Ruby Ripples said:


> eek I hate PG tips! I remember being in Blackpool one year and could only find it wherever i went. Dark orange cups of tea, so strong you could tap dance on it  Im definitely a tea wimp, I like it pale beige, lol.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 18, 2008)

JohnWylde said:


> Ruby - you sound like an Earl Grey girl - so refined and delicate!
> 
> PG tips is only strong if you leave it in too long.
> 
> John W



Hee hee, don't know about delicate but yes I do love Earl Grey, Twinings is my favourite.


----------



## Brenda (Aug 18, 2008)

I used to buy this lovely candy bar that for the life of me I can't recall the name. It was made by Cadbury and was chocolate with liquid caramel inside. It was single serve and delicious. Any one know the name?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 18, 2008)

Brenda said:


> I used to buy this lovely candy bar that for the life of me I can't recall the name. It was made by Cadbury and was chocolate with liquid caramel inside. It was single serve and delicious. Any one know the name?



Cadbury's Caramel, or there used years ago to be a small, finger shaped bar like that called Golden Cup?


----------



## Brenda (Aug 19, 2008)

Ruby, it was neither of those. It was single serve and not as thick as Cadbury Caramel. 


Thanks!

Brenda


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 20, 2008)

Those do sound very nice indeed.. Right now I am craving to taste the Steak and onion flavor*hint hint*



Ruby Ripples said:


> OOh have you tried my very favourite sensations - Caramelised onion and sweet balsamic vinegar flavour? - *swoon*



I will also admit to loving Walkers shortbread. But I feel head over heels in love with the chocolate chip and hazel nut biscuits*cookies* that lil john brought me as well.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2008)

*Now I've tried the 'Fried Mars Bars' at one of the British Fast Food establishments here called 'Assault & Battery' . I've managed to find the recipe online. I cannot vouch as to how good it is -but, if someone is willing to try or has had experience here it is *

*Fried Mars Bar*

http://www.recipezaar.com/43463


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 20, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *Now I've tried the 'Fried Mars Bars' at one of the British Fast Food establishments here called 'Assault & Battery' . I've managed to find the recipe online. I cannot vouch as to how good it is -but, if someone is willing to try or has had experience here it is *
> 
> *Fried Mars Bar*
> 
> http://www.recipezaar.com/43463



Here is Anthony Bourdain in Glasgow, trying deep fried mars bar,amongst other things. 

ps Im so excited... that chip shop, the University Cafe Chip shop, i worked in the cafe part from age 14 to 16, three nights a week! I remember Carlo, the guy that cooks their food!
Shame they didnt try the Uni Cafe's home made ice cream, its fantastic.

http://tinyurl.com/68tuxd

http://tinyurl.com/68tuxd


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies!

I've been away from the computer for a few days so I hope you guys didn't think I was ignoring my own thread! 

Now I'll have to browse the site some more and look for more goodies! I'll let you all know what I order when I finally decide.

Also, feel free to suggest more...I haven't placed an order yet!


----------



## Sugar (Aug 22, 2008)

What fantastic ideas! I'm getting ready to do a package exchange with someone. Evidently they cannot get actual marshmallow fluff there??? How on earth do they get through the holiday season? LOL

I'm most excited for lime marmalade...who knew they made something that sounds so heavenly! :eat2:


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 23, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> The second one - McVities Chocolate HobNobs. They're crisp oaty biscuits (What we call Biscuits anyway!) with a thin coating of chocolate. Just yummy...



yes yes yes! When my mom went to Ireland for the first time 10 yrs ago, she brought me pack McVities! Ive been in love with them ever since 

so yummy!!!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 24, 2008)

I just learned about Hedgehog Flavoured Potato Crisps! Unfortunately, they no longer make them. I wonder why?


----------



## bexy (Aug 24, 2008)

Warburtons Bread!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 24, 2008)

My favourite chocolate from the UK is Cadburys Double Decker....it is so effing good, lol....so chocolatey....so chewy....so crunchy....soooo perfect! I highly recommend getting your hands on one.

I can't think of anything else that I eat that is specific to the UK. This thread has given me some ideas to try. I do drink PG tips cos that's what people make at work. It has taken some time to get used to drinking hot tea with milk in it as I was a sweetened iced tea girl (just tea and sugar/splenda)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 24, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> My favourite chocolate from the UK is Cadburys Double Decker....it is so effing good, lol....so chocolatey....so chewy....so crunchy....soooo perfect! I highly recommend getting your hands on one.
> 
> I can't think of anything else that I eat that is specific to the UK. This thread has given me some ideas to try. I do drink PG tips cos that's what people make at work. It has taken some time to get used to drinking hot tea with milk in it as I was a sweetened iced tea girl (just tea and sugar/splenda)



Not to hijack this thread, but I have a question about Cadburys chocolate and since you have had it here and there, maybe you can answer. 

It seems that alot of people have mentioned how good that Cadburys is in the UK especially the chocolate buttons. My question is, is the UK version of Cadburys completely different or actually better than what they sell here? And if so, I am curious if anyone knows why it is different. I love Cadburys but am a little jealous that it might be even better over there.

Thank you to anyone who knows and sorry Lisa if this is a hijack.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 24, 2008)

in further hijacking:
This reminds me that I still have a trio of Easter Cadbury eggs stashed away in my freezer. 

I'd like to know what we're missing out on, too!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

I love that yellow mustard that they have at Irish Pubs..Colmans?? Yumm


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I love that yellow mustard that they have at Irish Pubs..Colmans?? Yumm



Eek i don't like that stuff! My granny always had a little tin of the original way they made Colman's mustard - powder form. You put a teaspoonful in a little dish and mix it with a spot of water. It's still available like that, I use it in the dry powder form when making the Nigella Lawson Coca-Cola ham (doesn't taste mustardy on the ham though). I'll send you a wee tin if you like, Goof and it will last forever as you only take a little drop at a time to mix as you need it.


----------



## Red (Aug 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I love that yellow mustard that they have at Irish Pubs..Colmans?? Yumm



That stuff is lush! I buy the powder in the little yellow tin and mix it with water, my grandad was a big fan and got me into it when I was little. Ham and tomato sandwich on white bread so springy you can leave fingerprints in it, a splodge of mayo and a splodge of mustard, it's so good. I also put a bit of mustard in when making stuffing for a roast.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Eek i don't like that stuff! My granny always had a little tin of the original way they made Colman's mustard - powder form. You put a teaspoonful in a little dish and mix it with a spot of water. It's still available like that, I use it in the dry powder form when making the Nigella Lawson Coca-Cola ham (doesn't taste mustardy on the ham though). I'll send you a wee tin if you like, Goof and it will last forever as you only take a little drop at a time to mix as you need it.



For some reason Rubes, that surprises me that you don't like it!! I always forget how spicy it is and use a big spoonful and my nose burns. 



Red said:


> That stuff is lush! I buy the powder in the little yellow tin and mix it with water, my grandad was a big fan and got me into it when I was little. Ham and tomato sandwich on white bread so springy you can leave fingerprints in it, a splodge of mayo and a splodge of mustard, it's so good. I also put a bit of mustard in when making stuffing for a roast.



that sandwich sounds reallllly good! :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 24, 2008)

I loves me some oat cakes. They're really good with cheese, or salami, or both! And jaffa cakes? Are the shizz. 

I'll definitely have to check out this website!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 25, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but I have a question about Cadburys chocolate and since you have had it here and there, maybe you can answer.
> 
> It seems that alot of people have mentioned how good that Cadburys is in the UK especially the chocolate buttons. My question is, is the UK version of Cadburys completely different or actually better than what they sell here? And if so, I am curious if anyone knows why it is different. I love Cadburys but am a little jealous that it might be even better over there.
> 
> Thank you to anyone who knows and sorry Lisa if this is a hijack.



I think I might be the wrong person to ask, lol, cos I don't think it tastes much different, maybe a bit creamier, but that's the only thing I can tell. To be honest though I didn't eat Cadburys in the states unless it was the caramel eggs at easter. I much prefer american greats like butterfinger and baby ruth, lol. 

Ok hijack over.

Quiche. Now that is something I never had until I moved to the UK. YUM YUM YUM. And when I was in north Wales I had tuna quiche. I swear to god it was the best taste that had ever laid on my tongue.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 26, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but I have a question about Cadburys chocolate and since you have had it here and there, maybe you can answer.
> 
> It seems that alot of people have mentioned how good that Cadburys is in the UK especially the chocolate buttons. My question is, is the UK version of Cadburys completely different or actually better than what they sell here? And if so, I am curious if anyone knows why it is different. I love Cadburys but am a little jealous that it might be even better over there.
> 
> Thank you to anyone who knows and sorry Lisa if this is a hijack.



It's not a hijack because I've been wondering the same thing and I think it's a good question to ask in this thread!


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 26, 2008)

cadburys whispas!!! but they only bought them back for a limited time 
thats and the good old cooked brekkie!! cant beat it well that and a sunday roast with pork and the crackling mmm lol


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hee hee, don't know about delicate but yes I do love Earl Grey, Twinings is my favourite.



I didn't used to like Earl Grey, but I must say that it has really grown on me, and yes Twinings is my fave also. Love the Orange Pekoe, and the English Breakfast also.
Oh and the Russian Caravan also.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 26, 2008)

I love hot tea with milk and sugar! I never used to drink tea at all (I still dont like iced tea) but i went to Ireland in 2003 and tea was always served with breakfast. So I drank it. I love it!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I love hot tea with milk and sugar! I never used to drink tea at all (I still dont like iced tea) but i went to Ireland in 2003 and tea was always served with breakfast. So I drank it. I love it!!



Being Australian I have grown up drinking hot tea with milk. Love it!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2008)

I too like milk and sugar in my tea...ive always drank it like that..not sure where i got that from!


----------



## bexy (Aug 27, 2008)

Cadbury's Creme Eggs! Dude you have to eat them!! OH MY!


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd be very happy to do a package exchange with anyone who fancies it! As long as you can squeeze a few Reeses Peanut butter cups into my package I'll be a very happy bunny and I'll put whatever you fancy into yours in return!

Oh and Bexy - I live just opposite the Warburtons bakery. The smell when the wind is in the right direction is just heavenly! In addition, I work near the McVities factory and the only thing that smells better than Warburtons bread baking is McVities biscuits cooking! They both get me absolutely drooling...

Tracey xx


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Cadbury's Creme Eggs! Dude you have to eat them!! OH MY!


yes, they are amazing. i love how they look like eggs, too. Cadbury's is so much better than Hershey's. seriously.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 27, 2008)

In the UK do they really fry Mars bars in batter, or is that just an urban myth?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> In the UK do they really fry Mars bars in batter, or is that just an urban myth?


we do that here in the states, only with snickers. yum.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> In the UK do they really fry Mars bars in batter, or is that just an urban myth?



It happens as a gimmick in one or two places, and I think I'm right in sayings its more of a Scottish thing than an English one, but its definitely not widespread... I suspect its more about publicity like the 96oz Burgers that get served in some American places. Whatever gets you in the press I guess!

Tracey xx


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I'd be very happy to do a package exchange with anyone who fancies it! As long as you can squeeze a few Reeses Peanut butter cups into my package I'll be a very happy bunny and I'll put whatever you fancy into yours in return!
> 
> Oh and Bexy - I live just opposite the Warburtons bakery. The smell when the wind is in the right direction is just heavenly! In addition, I work near the McVities factory and the only thing that smells better than Warburtons bread baking is McVities biscuits cooking! They both get me absolutely drooling...
> 
> Tracey xx



Do you need a roomy!??! 

You can't get Warburtons bread in Northern Ireland. Its one thing I truly miss about Liverpool. It and Greggs.


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> In the UK do they really fry Mars bars in batter, or is that just an urban myth?



It was more popular a few years ago, it was a bit of a fad. Lots of local chippies sold them.

I still make them for George now. He loves them. But then George would eat his own hand if it was deep fried lol!


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2008)

I was also just coming to say that I'd love to do a package exchange. I'd love to try some US candy/chocolate/good things, and I bet I could make up a nice package too. Though I will have to include marmite and chocolate hobnobs mmm


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> It happens as a gimmick in one or two places, and I think I'm right in sayings its more of a Scottish thing than an English one, but its definitely not widespread... I suspect its more about publicity like the 96oz Burgers that get served in some American places. Whatever gets you in the press I guess!
> 
> Tracey xx



True! It is like foreigners who think that kangaroos are hopping down the main street here because it is Australia.




bexylicious said:


> It was more popular a few years ago, it was a bit of a fad. Lots of local chippies sold them.
> 
> I still make them for George now. He loves them. But then George would eat his own hand if it was deep fried lol!




I love fried icecream. Have you ever tried that? They have it at Chinese restaurants. I am however not a fan of main course Chinese food to be honest.
I prefer Vietnamese. It is less gluggy or colored or something. I cannot explain it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> In the UK do they really fry Mars bars in batter, or is that just an urban myth?



I just posted a youtube link on these forums showing this, last week. It's not an urban myth and yes it is widespread in scotland, and not a gimmick. A chip shop I used to go to would batter and deep fry any chocolate you wanted, including creme eggs!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> True! It is like foreigners who think that kangaroos are hopping down the main street here because it is Australia.



Don't try to fool us. I know they are hopping down the street - and koala bears hang from all your trees. 




Susannah said:


> I love fried icecream. Have you ever tried that? They have it at Chinese restaurants. I am however not a fan of main course Chinese food to be honest.
> I prefer Vietnamese. It is less gluggy or colored or something. I cannot explain it.



Fried ice cream is in Mexican restaurants here - I've never seen it in Chinese restaurants in the States.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 28, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Fried ice cream is in Mexican restaurants here - I've never seen it in Chinese restaurants in the States.


i live in L.A. and i've never seen fried ice cream in either restaurant.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 28, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i live in L.A. and i've never seen fried ice cream in either restaurant.



Ah, I decided to google it and wikipedia says "There are Mexican-American and Asian variants"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fried_ice_cream


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Don't try to fool us. I know they are hopping down the street - and koala bears hang from all your trees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes well it is usually fried and served in a ball shape. You can get any flavor. I like the vanilla, and the green tea also. 

Actually I am going out tomorrow night with friends and we are going to a Chinese restaurant, and I will def being having some yummy fried icecream.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 29, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I just posted a youtube link on these forums showing this, last week. It's not an urban myth and yes it is widespread in scotland, and not a gimmick. A chip shop I used to go to would batter and deep fry any chocolate you wanted, including creme eggs!


 

I think I just had a little heart attack, lol. 

When I finally make it up to Scotland, it is something I want to try as I was watching a travel show and they presenter ate one and nearly creamed himself and moaned the whole time. If something is THAT good, I want some of it, lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yes well it is usually fried and served in a ball shape. You can get any flavor. I like the vanilla, and the green tea also.
> 
> Actually I am going out tomorrow night with friends and we are going to a Chinese restaurant, and I will def being having some yummy fried icecream.


 
Is it REALLY fried? The only fried ice cream I have has was served in a mexican restuarant and was actually covered in crushed cornflakes to make it seem fried. I would be interested to see if it is really fried...and how they stop it from melting, lol


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2008)

View attachment 300px-FriedIceCream.jpg



Donni you must try fried icecream if you ever go to a Chinese restaurant. I can't explain it, but is a taste sensation.

Fried ice cream is made by taking a scoop of icecream frozen well below the temperature it is usually kept at, It is coated in raw egg and rolled in cookie crumbs and deep fried.

The extremely low temperature of the icecream prevents it from melting while it is being deep fried.

Voila! There you have it.

It is yummy.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> True! It is like foreigners who think that kangaroos are hopping down the main street here because it is Australia.



You mean, there aren't? I'm sorely disappointed. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> You mean, there aren't? I'm sorely disappointed. :doh:




They really aren't. I think I have only seen kangaroos a handful of times in my entire life, and that was in the bush in the middle of nowhere.:bow:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 30, 2008)

The fried ice cream I get at my fave Mexican place is the corn flake coated kind and the one I get at my fave Japanese Hibachi place is fried fried and looks kinda like a twinkie LOL 

Both are delicious.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 30, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> The fried ice cream I get at my fave Mexican place is the corn flake coated kind and the one I get at my fave Japanese Hibachi place is fried fried and looks kinda like a twinkie LOL
> 
> Both are delicious.



Goof I went out tonight and ate at a Chinese restaurant. I had a fried icecream that was swimming in maple syrup, and when they brought it out it had a sparkler shooting off sparkles from it. So yummy!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 30, 2008)

Not to hijack my own thread, but....
Now I have got to try fried ice cream! I don't know anyplace to get it but I will definitely be on the look out.
The closest that I have ever seen is I've seen it at PathMark in the ice cream freezer. They have something called Fried Ice Cream and it's made by Breyer's or something and the way the package is decorated it seems as if it's supposed to be Mexican. Maybe I'll at least try that next time I go shopping.
Can't wait to have the real thing though!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 30, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Not to hijack my own thread, but....
> Now I have got to try fried ice cream! I don't know anyplace to get it but I will definitely be on the look out.
> The closest that I have ever seen is I've seen it at PathMark in the ice cream freezer. They have something called Fried Ice Cream and it's made by Breyer's or something and the way the package is decorated it seems as if it's supposed to be Mexican. Maybe I'll at least try that next time I go shopping.
> Can't wait to have the real thing though!



Sorry I hijacked your thread actually! I would wait if I were you to try fried icecream at a restaurant. The reason is that they cook it fresh on the premises, and the taste will be better.

By all means try the supermarket one, but I think it will taste better just freshly fried.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 31, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Not to hijack my own thread, but....
> Now I have got to try fried ice cream! I don't know anyplace to get it but I will definitely be on the look out.
> The closest that I have ever seen is I've seen it at PathMark in the ice cream freezer. They have something called Fried Ice Cream and it's made by Breyer's or something and the way the package is decorated it seems as if it's supposed to be Mexican. Maybe I'll at least try that next time I go shopping.
> Can't wait to have the real thing though!



Lisa, I have had fried ice cream at Chi-Chi's the mexican restaurant in Woodbridge. It is really good and you choose if you want honey, strawberry or chocolate sauce on top. Even though I love chocolate, I think the honey was by far the best way to go. It enhances the flavor the most. I haven't been in Jersey for 8 years, but I hope they are still there. If you go, let us know.

Also, I have had the Fried Ice Cream from the supermarket. Surprisingly, it is quite tasty and although it is not the same, you will at least get an idea of what it tastes like.



Susannah said:


> Sorry I hijacked your thread actually! I would wait if I were you to try fried icecream at a restaurant. The reason is that they cook it fresh on the premises, and the taste will be better.
> 
> By all means try the supermarket one, but I think it will taste better just freshly fried.



I totally agree that the fresh is by far the best. It is also the whole, warm crunchy outside with a cool creamy inside sensation. Oh man, I miss that. I have not found anyplace around me that serves it. But as I mentioned above, the store stuff actually tasted pretty good.


----------



## Wynter Lansing (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not english.. but I did live in londan for 3 years when I was a kid and my fav snack food when we lived there was the donuts from the market. My mother use to take my sister and I to the market on saturday mornings and while she was doing her shopping we would sit on eat our donuts


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 7, 2008)

Reading this list makes me realise how much great food we actually get here!!! :eat2:

Culinary graveyard my arse


----------



## aspsword (Sep 11, 2008)

Only in Scotland, where they batter everything!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 11, 2008)

aspsword said:


> Only in Scotland, where they batter everything!



So speaks an ignoramus who clearly has no proper experience of Scottish cuisine.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 11, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> So speaks an ignoramus who clearly has no proper experience of Scottish cuisine.



No kidding. I was in Scotland for over a week in 2002 and while I had a lot of fresh seafood, fresh vegetables, tasty lamb and tea every single day, I had no battered food. Oh wait. I take that back. There was an American-style restaurant in Kirkwall and I had fries. But they weren't battered.

I had some of the best food in my LIFE in Scotland. Haggis. Curry. Breakfasts to DIE for. Roast beef. Stew. And a soup that made me cry it tasted so good.


----------



## hempcat76 (Mar 4, 2009)

Walkers Prawn Cocktail Crisps!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 4, 2009)

Word is there's a store between here and Portland that sells BUTTONS.

Will report soon on findings.:smitten:


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 4, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok, you definately need a box of PG Tips....I love that tea....and to go with it a nice big stash of Jaffa Cakes...oh my god those things are amazing and Cadbury's 'Snack' they are stunning! Yum Yum!



I love PG tips!!! You may want to look on amazon.com. They were running a 35% off sale.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nothing like a little procrastination! I finally placed an order. :happy:

I got my mustard pickles and piccalilli and the rest of it is mostly different candy bars that I thought looked good. I'll let you all know when I get my package and how things taste. I'm already dreaming of those mustard pickles...I hope they're like the ones I remember as a kid! :eat2:


----------



## JohnWylde (Jul 31, 2009)

mmmmm

There's nothing like piccalilli with your pork pie!

John W



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Nothing like a little procrastination! I finally placed an order. :happy:
> 
> I got my mustard pickles and piccalilli and the rest of it is mostly different candy bars that I thought looked good. I'll let you all know when I get my package and how things taste. I'm already dreaming of those mustard pickles...I hope they're like the ones I remember as a kid! :eat2:


----------



## CPProp (Aug 8, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but I have a question about Cadburys chocolate and since you have had it here and there, maybe you can answer.
> 
> It seems that alot of people have mentioned how good that Cadburys is in the UK especially the chocolate buttons. My question is, is the UK version of Cadburys completely different or actually better than what they sell here? And if so, I am curious if anyone knows why it is different. I love Cadburys but am a little jealous that it might be even better over there.
> 
> Thank you to anyone who knows and sorry Lisa if this is a hijack.



I dont actually know, but as a guess any difference is probably down to the milk they use and as they claim that there is a glass and a half in every bar it must have an effect on the taste. I know that wherever Ive been in the world, the milk does not taste as sweet and rich as it does in the UK. So it could all be down to the type of grass the cows eat.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 8, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> What started with my thread looking for Mustard Pickles led me to the website JollyGrub.com that sells British foods and all sorts of goodies. Before I place my order I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for some British goodies I should try? Is there something that you'd recommend that you just love or a favorite food or snack you have? I'd love to hear reviews of food from people who have actually tried them.
> So far I'm getting the Mustard Pickles and probably the Sticky Toffee because that's one of the things that inspired Haagen Dazs Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream. I'm also checking out some of the chocolates but they all look so good I don't know which ones to choose!
> I don't (and can't!) spend a ton of money but I would like to try some new things.
> So, what do you suggest? :eat2:



I don't think anyone has mentioned Pork scratching yet or sea side fish and chips they seem to be totally different from inland - particularly if cooked in the traditional way using pork dripping. then of course there is Black pudding and white pudding and yorkshire pudding or even that classic my mother used to torment us kid with peas pudding, not forgetting pontifract cakes (although thay are more of a sweet or candy), how about tripe and onions or jellied eals or roll mops - you may well have had all of these all ready but perhaps under a different name


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 12, 2009)

I got my goodies last week! I ordered from the website JollyGrub.com and I must say that the package came quickly and was packed very carefully and securely. Everything was wrapped in bubble wrap and sealed with tape, even the candy bars! I was very pleased with Jolly Grub.
Here is a pic of what I got. 








From left to right starting at the top:
Heinz Mustard Pickles, Heinz Sticky Toffee Pudding, Heinz Piccalilli, Little Pickle Piccalilli, Walker's Plum Pudding, Heinz Salad Cream
Nestle Aero, Old Fashioned Coconut Mushrooms, Cadbury Buttons, Cadbury Picnic
Lee's Original Macaroon, Cadbury Flake, Cadbury Crunchie
Fry's Turkish Delight, Cadbury Starbar, Cadbury CurlyWurly
Chewits Fruit Salad Chews


----------



## katorade (Aug 12, 2009)

Cadbury chocolate differs in that it has a very malty, sweet, powdered milk flavor to it. Hershey's has more of a yogurty tang to the dairy aspect of it. I'm not really a fan of either since they both have a tendency to leave the sweet burn in the back of my throat. 

Also, please, pleeeeeeease do not let that Turkish Delight be your true experience of that variety of candy. If you don't like it, don't let it turn you off the stuff completely.

I will also second having to pick up Jaffa cakes, lemon curd, and Walker's potato chips. Jaffa cakes (or more specifically, similar brands) and lemon curd can readily be found in most American grocery stores, especially if there's an international aisle. Pim's is a brand that is typically readily available. You can also find Delicje if your store has an Eastern European section.
Lemon curd you can typically find in the jelly aisle.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 13, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I got my goodies last week! ...Here is a pic of what I got.



**Snatches away your Crunchie and Flake bars**


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 13, 2009)

There is a British restaurant in St Augustine FL... I don't remember their name, but they make the most phenomenal chicken curry and serve it over a big pile of chips... I'm salivating just thinking about it. :eat2: I'm glad that I left Florida, but that's one of the things I miss.

Maybe I should just cut out the middleman and move to Britain...


----------



## sundevilaz (Aug 15, 2009)

Walkers Cheese and Onion Crisps are excellent. Similar to texture of a Lay's Potato Chip (athough a little bit thicker) with a nice onion flavor milder than Funyuns, and a natural cheese taste that isn't day glow orange.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 17, 2009)

katorade said:


> Cadbury chocolate differs in that it has a very malty, sweet, powdered milk flavor to it. Hershey's has more of a yogurty tang to the dairy aspect of it. I'm not really a fan of either since they both have a tendency to leave the sweet burn in the back of my throat.
> 
> *Also, please, pleeeeeeease do not let that Turkish Delight be your true experience of that variety of candy. If you don't like it, don't let it turn you off the stuff completely.*
> 
> ...



Thank God! Because you don't know how disappointed I was in the Turkish Delight. I know it's silly but I first heard of it when I was a little girl and saw the cartoon The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe. When the little brother was in Narnia the evil Queen (forget her name) gave him 'Turkish Delight' and he could not get enough of it. It seemed so delicious and I've been dreaming of it ever since. Imagine my disappointment when I tried this one and realized it was like something that old ladies offer you when you visit them and they try and pass it off as candy. lol Chocolate covered jelly. Not a fan. I don't know what I expected but this wasn't it. 
Also, so far in my studies of British candy I have come to the conclusion that I like our American candy better. I think ours is sweeter. Maybe it's just what I'm used to but I'd rather have a Hershey bar. Some of the chocolate I got was pretty good, some I didn't like at all.
I finally tried the mustard pickle and piccalilli last night when I had steak. That is how I used to eat mustard pickles when I was a kid. I liked the Heinz mustard pickle I got but this one was chopped up like a relish and the one I had as a kid had little pickles and pearl onions in it. The Heinz piccalilli had pieces of pickle and onion in it but I didn't like the taste as much as the mustard pickle although it was quite similar. The other piccalilli I wasn't as fond of.
So that's my review if anyone cares.


----------



## katorade (Aug 17, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Thank God! Because you don't know how disappointed I was in the Turkish Delight. *I know it's silly but I first heard of it when I was a little girl and saw the cartoon The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe. *When the little brother was in Narnia the evil Queen (forget her name) gave him 'Turkish Delight' and he could not get enough of it. It seemed so delicious and I've been dreaming of it ever since. Imagine my disappointment when I tried this one and realized it was like something that old ladies offer you when you visit them and they try and pass it off as candy. lol Chocolate covered jelly. Not a fan. I don't know what I expected but this wasn't it.



Haha, me too! It was so exotic sounding. My first experience was the same chocolate covered blob in the purple wrapper. I bought mine at an Irish souvenir shop in Virginia. It was just so disappointing. Later on in life I had the chance to try some from an actual candy shoppe that made it handmade and it was absolutely wonderful. It should be made with starch, so it should be more glutinous or paste-like than a jelly. It's very similar in texture to apple candy, if you've ever had that.


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr. Porkys Pork Scratchings!

They stink, look disgusting but... they are delicious! Super Salty and really rather naughty, especially when you eat them by the sac like I have done in the past o.o!


----------



## comaseason (Aug 18, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Mr. Porkys Pork Scratchings!
> 
> They stink, look disgusting but... they are delicious! Super Salty and really rather naughty, especially when you eat them by the sac like I have done in the past o.o!



Edumacate me Mr. Bear... what is a Pork Scratching?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 18, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Edumacate me Mr. Bear... what is a Pork Scratching?



Is it what a piggy does when he has an itch?  (Sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 18, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Edumacate me Mr. Bear... what is a Pork Scratching?



Basically salted fried pig skin, its so yummy, if a little disgusting, the outside is real crispy and crunchy but the indisde melts in your mouth~

Mr. Porky is my favorite because he is a good old fashioned food mascot


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 18, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Is it what a piggy does when he has an itch?  (Sorry, I couldn't resist)



hehehehe! :3


----------



## CPProp (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnWylde said:


> mmmmm
> 
> There's nothing like piccalilli with your pork pie!
> 
> John W



I hope you don't mean just any old pork pie - but the piece de resistance of pork pies - "Walkers" - from the original butchers shop in Loughborough.

Yes the same people who make walkers Chrisps - their origin is in pork pies.:eat2:


----------

